# Silver car help!



## Steven_Norfield (Jan 5, 2007)

How do all, I've got an SLK in Iridium Silver, and not sure if this needs to be in polish or wax section!

As I'm making an order from clean your car I was going to top it up with a wax and sealant, can you guys advise on whats best? I don't want to spend crazy money.

I've always used SRP followed by EGP, but the car never seems to shine much? Is it just because its silver?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

silver is notorious for being difficult to get a decent shine from. as your ordering from CYC, i would go for some Zaino kit - ZAIO followed by Z2 and Z6 will look great on silver and last ages. its not the cheapest gear on the market but a little goes a very long way and as said the durability is superb (two layers of Z2 lasts three months easily)


----------



## Deeg (Mar 30, 2009)

I use the Werkstat Acrylic kit on my Silver BM and I think it's great. It's not too badly priced think Polished blis do it for about £50 or so plus delivery.


----------



## Steven_Norfield (Jan 5, 2007)

Are they noticeably better than SRP and EGP (I've got some UDS too but I'm sure thats for dark colours) and is it more, as I'm told, in decent prep work with the clay / rotary & megs 80?


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Steven_Norfield said:


> How do all, I've got an SLK in Iridium Silver, and not sure if this needs to be in polish or wax section!
> 
> As I'm making an order from clean your car I was going to top it up with a wax and sealant, can you guys advise on whats best? I don't want to spend crazy money.
> 
> I've always used SRP followed by EGP, but the car never seems to shine much? Is it just because its silver?


----------



## Deeg (Mar 30, 2009)

I've never topped SRP with EGP but I would say on my experience that Werstat gives a greater shine than SRP on it's own.

Yes it is all down to the prep aswell give it good claying and de-tarring with tardis or similar and hit it with the megs 80 then top off with your choice of wax or sealent.


----------



## blobbs (Jan 3, 2010)

Clay Then spend more time with your polishing it will give you better results!. 99% of the look is hard work! Wax or Sealant only protects your hard work. Any collinite or FK1000p. Dont waste your money on more.

Ive just noticed FK1000p has been voted product of the year. Says it all really


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

blobbs said:


> Clay Then spend more time with your polishing it will give you better results!. 99% of the look is hard work! Wax or Sealant only protects your hard work. Any collinite or FK1000p. Dont waste your money on more.
> 
> Ive just noticed F*K1000p has been voted product of the year.* Says it all really


There are products as good as colli or FK at less than the price too :thumb:


----------



## Steven_Norfield (Jan 5, 2007)

So, by all accounts, is AG stuff a bit gash?


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Steven_Norfield said:


> So, by all accounts, is AG stuff a bit gash?


Not at all, check technique/method of application before blaming the product :thumb:


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

For best result apply 3 coats of SRP with out EGP , EGP add little to silver finish make car darker with less reflectivity .

p21s concourse wax great on silver bring extra glassy wet look nice reflection ,p21s prewax great option for brighter shine.
after 3 coats of p21wax you will feel your car made of molten silver 
but the proplem the durabilty very weak !

if dont like pay too much and in the same time you want more quality product , you can buy RG55 sample pot 5 pound only , RG55 can bring amazing result on silver also with great durability .


----------



## Steven_Norfield (Jan 5, 2007)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> For best....great durability .


SO would some SRP followed by P21S topped with EGP work to lenghten the P21S' life?


----------



## 03OKH (May 2, 2009)

Steven_Norfield said:


> So, by all accounts, is AG stuff a bit gash?


Definitely not  Are you working by hand or machine?

From what I have read on here, you will get better results from machine, and as mentioned, the shine you are after comes from the prep/polish.

DA kits are going for around £100 at the moment, and SRP is reputed to do a much better job by machine.

hth

Tony


----------



## Steven_Norfield (Jan 5, 2007)

03OKH said:


> Definitely not  Are you.....job by machine.
> 
> hth
> 
> Tony


I've always used done wash, megs clay bar, followed by the rotary & megs swirl remover 2.0, then SRP by hand and EGP by hand.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

I use Dodo Juice Lime Prime followed by a couple of layers of Jetseal 109.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2010)

If I remember correctly was a few coats of SRP worked in well followed by 2 coats of EGP.

Ignore me! Was a Coat of Meg's NXT wax topped with EGP and would last a good 2-3 months!


----------



## RedCloudMC (Jul 19, 2008)

Steven_Norfield said:


> SO would some SRP followed by P21S topped with EGP work to lenghten the P21S' life?


No, EGP won't go over a wax very well at all. The wax layer should always be last...wax over sealant, not the other way round.

SRP is not a bad product at all.

However, for silver cars I tend to use a sealant rather than a wax. The Fk1000 suggestion is a great one.

Having said that, my own show car (look left) is Lime Primed and then topped with Dodo Supernatural and it looks the business. As said earlier, get the prep right and the battle is almost won.

Hope that helps

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## blobbs (Jan 3, 2010)

Avanti said:


> There are products as good as colli or FK at less than the price too :thumb:


Yea Right. Name me 5 ?


----------



## Steven_Norfield (Jan 5, 2007)

Thanks all, I've ordered up some FK1000 to top the lot off, I'll drop up some pics when I've got round to detailing the car when this snow n cruds gone!


----------



## blobbs (Jan 3, 2010)

Avanti said:


> There are products as good as colli or FK at less than the price too :thumb:


Yea Right. Name me 5 ?


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

blobbs said:


> Yea Right. Name me 5 ?


You said that an hour ago...


----------



## blobbs (Jan 3, 2010)

Avanti said:


> There are products as good as colli or FK at less than the price too :thumb:


Yea Right. Name me 5 ?

This is for Avanti.

How is it you ask someone a question and someone else answers.

So just incase someone else looks at this,

My question is for Avanti !!


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

You don't need to ask it 3 times ffs.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

blobbs said:


> Yea Right. Name me 5 ?
> 
> This is for Avanti.
> 
> ...


1) Artemis Wax seal
2) Simoniz Original Wax paste
3) 3M showshine paste
4) Sonax Extreme 1
5) Car pride tough wax

Sorry for the delay just noticed the thread, and just to add, has the icey weather got to you or something? You won't hear a good word about dodo products or a bad word about FK1000, and the list I have published is all products I already have :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

SRP via DA, then 2 x 1000P:


----------



## blobbs (Jan 3, 2010)

Avanti said:


> 1) Artemis Wax seal
> 2) Simoniz Original Wax paste
> 3) 3M showshine paste
> 4) Sonax Extreme 1
> ...


Whats Wrong with DoDo Products? I have not said a BAD word about them!


----------



## razzle (Sep 11, 2009)

i use on my silver car, SRP, 2 coats of megs #16, then top up with red mist.


----------



## blobbs (Jan 3, 2010)

Avanti said:


> 1) Artemis Wax seal
> 2) Simoniz Original Wax paste
> 3) 3M showshine paste
> 4) Sonax Extreme 1
> ...


Whats Wrong with DoDo Products? I have not said a BAD word about them!


----------



## J3FVW (Sep 28, 2009)

On my Nimbus 197 I clayed and lubed, followed by a thorough Zymol HD Cleanse, then several coats of Dodo Supernatural. It shines like a good 'un! :thumb:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

blobbs said:


> Whats Wrong with DoDo Products? I have not said a BAD word about them!


Nothing is wrong with them, quality brand & performing products at a competitve price.
It is not hard for someone to see that you seemed to be having issue with Dodo Blue Vlevet and the carnauba content


----------



## blobbs (Jan 3, 2010)

Asking someone how much Carnuba is in Blue Velvet is an issue with who you? or DoDo?


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

blobbs said:


> Asking someone how much Carnuba is in Blue Velvet is an issue with who you? or DoDo?


It wouldn't be so bad if you were asking that of other brands, he already mentioned it has frick all to do with the final performance, of the product as many have posted the results of using various products :thumb:


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

zaino for me on silver know as it gives it that extra


----------



## blobbs (Jan 3, 2010)

@ AVANTI 

THESE 5 YOU MENTIONED AS GOOD AS COLINITE AND FK1000P BUT CHEAPER

1) Artemis Wax seal
2) Simoniz Original Wax paste
3) 3M showshine paste
4) Sonax Extreme 1
5) Car pride tough wax

Please explain how you have come to your conclusion of this statement?


@ AVANTI


----------



## Leodhasach (Sep 15, 2008)

blobbs said:


> @ AVANTI
> 
> THESE 5 YOU MENTIONED AS GOOD AS COLINITE AND FK1000P BUT CHEAPER
> 
> ...


Personal experience at a guess, as he earlier stated he owns these


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

blobbs said:


> @ AVANTI
> 
> THESE 5 YOU MENTIONED AS GOOD AS COLINITE AND FK1000P BUT CHEAPER
> 
> ...


I have them to try , in my opinion they are equally as good and certainly cost less, it is up to you really to prove that they are indeed less superior than the colli or fk1000, just as you assume fk1000 is equal to the pricier dodo blue velvet


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

there is a really bad echo on this thread.....

Avanti





Avanti







Avanti





:tumbleweed:

:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

The Cueball said:


> there is a really bad echo on this thread.....
> 
> Avanti
> 
> ...


Heh heh , have a look at the blue velvet thread you will think it's deja vu but transpose mr dodo for avanti

in the meantime for blobby a pic of some of the products I have ammassed and that is about a 3rd


----------



## blobbs (Jan 3, 2010)

Avanti said:


> I have them to try , in my opinion they are equally as good and certainly cost less, it is up to you really to prove that they are indeed less superior than the colli or fk1000, just as you assume fk1000 is equal to the pricier dodo blue velvet


You assume not me! I never stated no such thing!! YOU CLEARLY STATED THAT YOUR 5 IS! AS GOOD AS COLLI AND FK1000P BUT CHEAPER. YOU STATED THIS YOU PROVE IT.

You brought DODO JUICE INTO THIS POST NOT ME! 
BUT NOW YOU HAVE, IM CURIOUSE IS DODO JUICE BETTER THAN COLLINITE AND FK1000P?? AND YOUR TOP 5 ???

@ AVANTI 
@ AVANTI 
@ AVANTI 
@ AVANTI 
@ AVANTI


----------



## 03OKH (May 2, 2009)

Avanti said:


> @ AVANTI
> @ AVANTI
> @ AVANTI
> @ AVANTI
> @ AVANTI


Have you considered a pm? That way no one else has to view your single user directed posts.

This conversation could take place elsewhere as it seems it has moved away from helping the OP get the best finish on his car.

Tony


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

or at least use an indoor voice....

I know you are new to the site Blobbs, but just a small hint for you:

CAPTIALS IS LIKE SHOUTING

So, do us all a favour and stop it.

Ta much

:thumb:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

blobbs said:


> You assume not me! I never stated no such thing!! YOU CLEARLY STATED THAT YOUR 5 IS! AS GOOD AS COLLI AND FK1000P BUT CHEAPER. YOU STATED THIS YOU PROVE IT.
> 
> You brought DODO JUICE INTO THIS POST NOT ME!
> BUT NOW YOU HAVE, IM CURIOUSE IS DODO JUICE BETTER THAN COLLINITE AND FK1000P?? AND YOUR TOP 5 ???
> ...


There are plenty of threads from plenty of people, wax is wax and a lot is down to the prep, that said on that theory, then all wax products must be equal. Then there is your badgering to dodo on the blue velvet thread that the carnauba content is why folk buy a wax and that one with higher carnauba must be better than the one with less carnauba, so either way you look at it, the products listed must be at least equal to colli or fk1000


----------



## blobbs (Jan 3, 2010)

03OKH said:


> Have you considered a pm? That way no one else has to view your single user directed posts.
> 
> This conversation could take place elsewhere as it seems it has moved away from helping the OP get the best finish on his car.
> 
> Tony


I think this is helping the OP as AVANTI is helping the OP save money and get a better product in the process, which i believe is the whole point to these posts. And this forum.

So AVANTI elaborate further to help the OP further?


----------



## blobbs (Jan 3, 2010)

The OP asked how to give silver paint the best shine, look, etc etc so which of your top 5? dodo? collinite? fk1000p? sv? zymol? Zaino? or any other product will give him the best? Also tell the OP why that product will give him what you reccomend?

Now that would be helping the OP.

AVANTI ?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

blobbs said:


> The OP asked how to give silver paint the best shine, look, etc etc so which of your top 5? dodo? collinite? fk1000p? sv? zymol? Zaino? or any other product will give him the best? Also tell the OP why that product will give him what you reccomend?
> 
> Now that would be helping the OP.
> 
> AVANTI ?


helping would be you keeping quiet for five minutes, as your doing nothing to assist the OP at all


----------



## 03OKH (May 2, 2009)

blobbs said:


> I think this is helping the OP as AVANTI is helping the OP save money and get a better product in the process, which i believe is the whole point to these posts. And this forum. QUOTE]
> 
> Only the OP could confirm this is helping him, but I take your point and duly noted, :thumb:
> 
> ...


----------



## blobbs (Jan 3, 2010)

blobbs said:


> The OP asked how to give silver paint the best shine, look, etc etc so which of your top 5? dodo? collinite? fk1000p? sv? zymol? Zaino? or any other product will give him the best? Also tell the OP why that product will give him what you reccomend?
> 
> Now that would be helping the OP.
> 
> AVANTI ?


So is the OP going to get your answer or you going to get someone else to help you not answer the question?? AVANTI SHOUTS HELP.

What a load of PONY.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

@ blobbs - can you refrain from using caps when it's not necessary (as Cueball has stated, it's deemed as 'shouting' and creates a bit of a bad atmosphere on the thread - as has now happened).

Everyone's entitled to their opinion on here, and there's no 'right and wrong' with these things.


----------



## The Sheriff (Jul 15, 2008)

WTF?!!!!

I've just bought a silver car, so, interested to hear the replies from OP's question. Would be hard to believe one particular wax could make much difference.

The OP (god I forgot his name now, sorry!!) could try a few different wax's on different panels perhaps, and see if there's one that the naked eye can see a difference in. Start with Colli 915 and Simoniz original wax perhaps??


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

The Sheriff said:


> WTF?!!!!
> 
> I've just bought a silver car, so, interested to hear the replies from OP's question. Would be hard to believe one particular wax could make much difference.
> 
> The OP (god I forgot his name now, sorry!!) could try a few different wax's on different panels perhaps, and see if there's one that the naked eye can see a difference in. Start with Colli 915 and Simoniz original wax perhaps??


yep, thats a good idea to see what product you prefer looks/durability wise - something like this maybe?


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

blobbs said:


> The OP asked how to give silver paint the best shine, look, etc etc so which of your top 5? dodo? collinite? fk1000p? sv? zymol? Zaino? or any other product will give him the best? Also tell the OP why that product will give him what you reccomend?
> 
> Now that would be helping the OP.
> 
> AVANTI ?


The OP asked "How do all, I've got an SLK in Iridium Silver, and not sure if this needs to be in polish or wax section!

As I'm making an order from clean your car I was going to top it up with a wax and sealant, can you guys advise on whats best? I don't want to spend crazy money.

I've always used SRP followed by EGP, but the car never seems to shine much? Is it just because its silver?"

And if you look at the whole thread, I posted some pics of cars on the thread long ago, he never asked about specific products other than he had used AG SRP and EGP, he raised a question to could it be the products he is using or is it his technique? Until such time that the OP comes back nobody knows if any of the posts are aiding his cause or not 

If you want to ask about specific products, why not do so in it's own thread?


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

A damn good polish is the correct answer, then the wax is irrelevant


----------



## Steven_Norfield (Jan 5, 2007)

As said earlier (before the handbags at dawn) I'm going to be using my shiny new "clean your car" foam lance with PH Neutral foam, followed by a wash with AG's shampoo, then megs clay / detailer, followed by a blast of megs speedglaze on the rotary, then a couple coats of SRP, then some EGP and then some of the FK1000 which I've just ordered with the lance.

Does that sound about right?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

No need for EGP IMO, but yep, that sounds fine


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

sounds very good, although EGP isn't really needed imo as FK1000p is very durable on its own (two layers for maximum coverage)

edit: Russ beat me to it


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Steven_Norfield said:


> As said earlier (before the handbags at dawn) I'm going to be using my shiny new "clean your car" foam lance with PH Neutral foam, followed by a wash with AG's shampoo, then megs clay / detailer, followed by a blast of megs speedglaze on the rotary, then a couple coats of SRP, then some EGP and then some of the FK1000 which I've just ordered with the lance.
> 
> Does that sound about right?


Yes , sounds fine, although AG BSC may prolly give the same effect as the nuetral snow foam, but yes you are good to go, also no need for 2 coats of srp :thumb:


----------



## Steven_Norfield (Jan 5, 2007)

Cheers gents, I'll remove EGP from the equation then! :buffer:

You do realise that for the next 3 weeks all im gonna do is foam everything in existence with me new lance :lol: I'll probably get nowhere near the KP for weeks!


----------



## The Sheriff (Jul 15, 2008)

Steven_Norfield said:


> Cheers gents, I'll remove EGP from the equation then! :buffer:
> 
> You do realise that for the next 3 weeks all im gonna do is foam everything in existence with me new lance :lol: I'll probably get nowhere near the KP for weeks!


Go out and foam the flippin snow and ice, it might help get rid of it! You enjoy your foam lance mate:thumb:


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Steven_Norfield said:


> SO would some SRP followed by P21S topped with EGP work to lenghten the P21S' life?


I tried SRP + P21S wax but i found they Are not working well together . i return again to use p21s prewax to bring more glossines and reflectivity .

EXP IMHO you dont need it on silver , he cant add anything on silver and i found the EXP durability is normal and not worth to work with EXP too much chalke residue and sometime hard to buff off .

p21s prewax / optiomum polish / chemicalguys WMF and ez-creme all this products greats before apply p21s wax on silver.


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

these are a few not so good pictures of a ST i did a month or so ago, autosmart clay,z**** cleaner wax then super resin polish (1 coat), then followed that up with colly 476, 2 coats of 476 were applied to the alloys as well, as said the images do not do it justice, i have got another couple of silvers that have had the same treatment and in true sunlight these products really have hit the mark.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Brazo said:


> A damn good polish is the correct answer, then the wax is irrelevant


Wisest words in the thread :thumb:


----------

